# Charlie the beagle videos



## Charliedadog (Jan 22, 2014)

I think that i will post my videos in one Thread to avoid to many posts








Charlie the beagle is getting ready for his play date:
Laura did a good job on our dog Charlie ...what a strong love bond they have together...
I love how Laura holds up the mirror at the end to show Charles how handsome he looks


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Charlie doesn't look happy about it to me , you need to brush up on body language Please , please don't let your little girl take such liberties with him, this could so easily turn nasty.


----------



## Charliedadog (Jan 22, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> Charlie doesn't look happy about it to me , you need to brush up on body language Please , please don't let your little girl take such liberties with him, this could so easily turn nasty.


I allow her sometimes for quick fun like this, Charlie if doesn't like it...he just gets up and walk away


----------



## Charliedadog (Jan 22, 2014)

Pie Face is the only game where dogs like to lose. Laura and Charlie had an amazing time, lot of fun and laughs


----------



## OrangeSunrise (Feb 4, 2017)

Adorable :Joyful! So cute!


----------



## Charliedadog (Jan 22, 2014)

# THIS IS CRAZY #
Sir Charles thinks he is a human and he doesn't like to eat from his bowls or table anymore. He wants to eat only from the plate. !!!Beagles never STOPS surprising me


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Not that you encourage him ?


----------



## Charliedadog (Jan 22, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> Not that you encourage him ?


I did before i gave him plate, did not work anyway .......i don't know dog who can refuse bacon


----------



## Charliedadog (Jan 22, 2014)

Poor Charlie doesn't understand a baby Laura and to pleased her, He decides to give her everything He could imagine unless what she really wanted.


----------



## Charliedadog (Jan 22, 2014)

Now I know what our dog is doing when we are not at home








We are testing Petcube ( review this week) and we always thought that our Charlie just lies and waiting for us when we are gone


----------



## Charliedadog (Jan 22, 2014)

This is the first video where i decided to talk. English is not my native language so be kind  
Today we would like to share with you our first impression of Petcube Play camera.


----------



## Charliedadog (Jan 22, 2014)

Laura wants to show you how she puts to sleep her best friend so I recorded it for you


----------



## Charliedadog (Jan 22, 2014)

Daddy: Laura,do you want to make a new video?
Laura: Yes....about magic frog?
D: Magic frog????
L: Yes, but nobody likes her because she is really bad, she annoys all sleeping dogs and Charlie too. 
You have to catch this evil frog in the magic box...it's only one way to stop her.....
Why I asked her this question?















But it was worth it because We had an amazing time, lot of fun and laughs, and video is just awesome








I hope you enjoy this video. Tap like or share button if you did


----------



## Charliedadog (Jan 22, 2014)

This is one of the last videos with Ollie, Laura and Charlie snuggling together


----------



## Charliedadog (Jan 22, 2014)

Laura knows that beagle years are softer than the wipes and they are 100% natural


----------



## Charliedadog (Jan 22, 2014)

My parents taught me how to love animals and I wanted to do the same thing for my daughter. Now I know that she loves her dog more than anything. The world could be a better place for animals if all parents did the same.


----------



## Charliedadog (Jan 22, 2014)

I did this video for Charlie's fifth birthday and I think this is my best video.
In his short life he has proven to the world that beagles are NOT STUPID and they love nothing more than to be a part of a family.


----------

